# Private coaching



## Soccermom4 (Aug 1, 2016)

I recall that there were a coupke discussions about private coaching on the old forums but don't recall all the different points.  As a fairly bew club parent, I am curious when others feel private coaching is necesary or worth the expense.  When should a parent mot look into this?

I have come to realize that more people do this than admit.  I know some fanilies send their kids to the Catalyst Training Center prior to HS or new club tryouts, others find coaches to help hone skills.  I understand it has much to do with personal prefferences, but what are your opinionsabout when and how much?  How do you even go about finding someone if most families don't even want to admit is (so no recs).


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2016)

I think it has a lot to do with the skill level of the player, what their soccer goals are (be a starter, just be a better player, play in college, etc.), and the families time and financial commitment.  It also has to do with the ability of the trainer.  My DD trained a couple times with some club coaches that had 10-12 girls out at a time and she got nothing out of it.  That is just a coach trying to make some extra $$.  Then she did 1-on-1 and 3-on-1 training and actually improved in all areas (speed, agility and skills).  This is where the finances come in since 12 to 1 ratio was $15 per session and the 1-1 and 3-1 was $30 to $45 per session.  My referee pay is what paid for her training.  She still trains at Catalyst.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Aug 2, 2016)

If you ask most parrents on your childs team they will tell you what private training their child is doing and with who. At younger ages, getting additional training on proper technique and more touches on the ball can be extremely helpful with your childs early developement to get them to a more competative level, (if they are trying to achieve that).. I recommend you ask Parrents who your child is already friends with if it would be possible to join in any privates or additional trainings their child may be taking part in., Odds are they would welcome it, as all younge players enjoy playing with there friends and Parrents like the discounted rate they will recieve by having one more attend the trainings. Try it out and measure the results for yourself. Ask the parents what results they have gotten.
In olders Its my opinoin, its very important to have some periodic private training/coaching. As most of us parents lack the ability and soccer knowledge necassary to properly  assit in furthering our childs developement for them to achieve their goals. Very few of us parents can identiy and help them work on weaknesses and issues with their game as they get older..
Few thing i will say about privates is to shop around and look for someone who your child will work hard for,  and who  can connect and modivate your child. Also if your going to look to join with other players ensure thay are at or above your childs skill level. And lastly, be realistic on how much time and money you and your child are willing to invest before starting..
Private coaching isnt a must do, in my opinoin. It's like private tutoring in School, You have to look at your Child s level and what your child is looking to achieve. 
My DD attends privates periodically , mostly because i lack the ability to instuct or assist her properly at her now level of play. And if my DD later is having trouble in her AP Calculus classes, ill be looking for a tutor and ill be asking parents if i can join with their Child to reduce the Cost of that.....


----------



## timbuck (Aug 4, 2016)

It sounds like you have a fairly young player.  I think it's important that it still feels like fun for a young athlete.
If you are making them wake up at 6:00 am on a Sunday, they likely won't enjoy going.  If you are making them skip their best friends birthday party for a private training, they won't enjoy going. 
How often does your player grab a ball and just knock it around the yard/street/house?  If she has friends over and they are playing outside do they ever grab a soccer ball?  Do they play soccer at recess?


----------



## Soccermom4 (Aug 4, 2016)

timbuck said:


> It sounds like you have a fairly young player.  I think it's important that it still feels like fun for a young athlete.
> If you are making them wake up at 6:00 am on a Sunday, they likely won't enjoy going.  If you are making them skip their best friends birthday party for a private training, they won't enjoy going.
> How often does your player grab a ball and just knock it around the yard/street/house?  If she has friends over and they are playing outside do they ever grab a soccer ball?  Do they play soccer at recess?


Hello timbuck,

I have two kids who I might consider this for, 11 and 15.  My 11 year old just started club and wants badly to improve and be a solid starter. His brother would like to help him when he can, but will be starting cross country next week and goes to a pretty tough high school. For my 15 year old, his goial is to improve as much as possible and then decide if he can tryout for professional teams or play in college.  He is very serious about soccer and pretty much plays with friends or  by himself daily. He started club at a later age (14) but adapted to the pace and level, earning a starting position. While I fully understand the tiny percentage of players who can actually go beyond college ball, I just want to be supportive of him.


----------



## Soccermom4 (Aug 4, 2016)

SOCCERMINION said:


> If you ask most parrents on your childs team they will tell you what private training their child is doing and with who. At younger ages, getting additional training on proper technique and more touches on the ball can be extremely helpful with your childs early developement to get them to a more competative level, (if they are trying to achieve that).. I recommend you ask Parrents who your child is already friends with if it would be possible to join in any privates or additional trainings their child may be taking part in., Odds are they would welcome it, as all younge players enjoy playing with there friends and Parrents like the discounted rate they will recieve by having one more attend the trainings. Try it out and measure the results for yourself. Ask the parents what results they have gotten.
> In olders Its my opinoin, its very important to have some periodic private training/coaching. As most of us parents lack the ability and soccer knowledge necassary to properly  assit in furthering our childs developement for them to achieve their goals. Very few of us parents can identiy and help them work on weaknesses and issues with their game as they get older..
> Few thing i will say about privates is to shop around and look for someone who your child will work hard for,  and who  can connect and modivate your child. Also if your going to look to join with other players ensure thay are at or above your childs skill level. And lastly, be realistic on how much time and money you and your child are willing to invest before starting..
> Private coaching isnt a must do, in my opinoin. It's like private tutoring in School, You have to look at your Child s level and what your child is looking to achieve.
> My DD attends privates periodically , mostly because i lack the ability to instuct or assist her properly at her now level of play. And if my DD later is having trouble in her AP Calculus classes, ill be looking for a tutor and ill be asking parents if i can join with their Child to reduce the Cost of that.....


Thank you, this is helpful.  Funny enough, I have found that some parents do not want to share this info.  It has been the players who have mostLy shared whether they practice with a private coach.    Some parents, though.  Not all.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 4, 2016)

Soccermom4 said:


> Thank you, this is helpful.  Funny enough, I have found that some parents do not want to share this info.  It has been the players who have mostLy shared whether they practice with a private coach.    Some parents, though.  Not all.


Ouch.  Maybe find another team with parents that are supportive of all players and not the ones that are trying to protect their kids spot on the team.


----------



## Soccermom4 (Aug 9, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Ouch.  Maybe find another team with parents that are supportive of all players and not the ones that are trying to protect their kids spot on the team.


LOL. We did this season.  In honesty, the parents weren't too bad.  I only sensed that one or two moms were stand offish or competitive.  I mostly ignored it.


----------



## B.B. (Aug 9, 2016)

Did you find a trainer for your kids? Where do you live? I know a few in the north San Diego county area.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 15, 2016)

Been going to Burgi Hoffman at Premier Youth Soccer Academy for about a year and a half. His training is great (always current on methods), his pricing is beyond reasonable and his camps are great as well. If you are in South OC I highly recommend him - as long as you are serious and the type of person who wont miss sessions.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 15, 2016)

Plus 1 for Burgi.  Good guy and good training.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 15, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Plus 1 for Burgi.  Good guy and good training.


yeah he is a solid guy. if you are a person who isnt full of excuses, or flakey, he is your guy.  solid coaching and professional playing experience as well


----------



## Soccermom4 (Aug 25, 2016)

TCD said:


> Did you find a trainer for your kids? Where do you live? I know a few in the north San Diego county area.


San Diego.  Central.


----------



## Sped (Aug 26, 2016)

We've done them and then not done them.  At some clubs, it's almost mandatory, at least if you want to get in front of the "right" coaches.  A true pay to play system.  Our current club doesn't push them and my kid hasn't done them.  And her game's still fine and improving.  

I'd probably agree that as players get older, getting one-on-one coaching is important.  Same goes with any sport really.  Technique, small details become very important at that stage.  

Only caveat to my input is that if you're a goalie, you MUST get training.  Fortunately, most clubs offer keeper training as part of the program.


----------



## bababooey (Aug 26, 2016)

My opinion on private training is do it if your player is serious about getting better and getting to the next level (could be going from Tier 2 to Tier 1, going from a smaller club to a more recognized "big" club, moving from rec to club, etc.). I also think that the private trainer should be someone who is not your current coach. More than that, the private trainer should be outside of your current club.

The private trainer I use for my dd does not even coach at her age group or in the SCDSL league. As a result, he does not see her outside of private training. I like the idea of having different coaches with different teaching methods working with her.

There is no one size fits all solution to this.


----------



## SS22 (Aug 28, 2016)

Any recommendations on private coaches in the Long Beach or surrounding area? Thanks in advance


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sped said:


> We've done them and then not done them.  At some clubs, it's almost mandatory, at least if you want to get in front of the "right" coaches.  A true pay to play system.  Our current club doesn't push them and my kid hasn't done them.  And her game's still fine and improving.
> 
> I'd probably agree that as players get older, getting one-on-one coaching is important.  Same goes with any sport really.  Technique, small details become very important at that stage.
> 
> Only caveat to my input is that if you're a goalie, you MUST get training.  Fortunately, most clubs offer keeper training as part of the program.


 You partially right. Many clubs do offer goalkeeper training, but it's normally once a week and in a large group, so goalkeepers still need private training and I would say more than players in any other positions.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Aug 30, 2016)

SS22 said:


> Any recommendations on private coaches in the Long Beach or surrounding area? Thanks in advance


Beast mode soccer is great.
Also Sainz is too notch! 
Just google it you can't miss them


----------



## tugs (Aug 30, 2016)

Soccermom4 said:


> San Diego.  Central.


In San Diego?  Gabe Arrendondo at Rebels if you have a DD under 12.  No one better at developing touch and comfort on the ball with both feet to point where it's unconscious and effortless.  Not a yeller and screamer either.  Kids very comfortable with him and his demeanor.  You can always tell a GA product when you see them around so cal.  Both my DDs did privates with him and still do occasional "touch ups".  Both on Surf ECNL now.  Can't recommend the guy enough.


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 30, 2016)

Soccermom4 said:


> Hello timbuck,
> 
> I have two kids who I might consider this for, 11 and 15.  My 11 year old just started club and wants badly to improve and be a solid starter. His brother would like to help him when he can, but will be starting cross country next week and goes to a pretty tough high school. For my 15 year old, his goial is to improve as much as possible and then decide if he can tryout for professional teams or play in college.  He is very serious about soccer and pretty much plays with friends or  by himself daily. He started club at a later age (14) but adapted to the pace and level, earning a starting position. While I fully understand the tiny percentage of players who can actually go beyond college ball, I just want to be supportive of him.


Your 15 old needs a realistic assessment from someone not trying to sell you anything as to where he is at development wise.  The vast majority of boys who go on to play in college are training too many times a week to run cross-country.  I am sure there are a few exceptions but the boys who play soccer in college tend to play on the academy teams and other very competitive teams; they just don't have time for other sports once they get to high school.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Aug 30, 2016)

forsomuch said:


> Your 15 old needs a realistic assessment from someone not trying to sell you anything as to where he is at development wise.  The vast majority of boys who go on to play in college are training too many times a week to run cross-country.  I am sure there are a few exceptions but the boys who play soccer in college tend to play on the academy teams and other very competitive teams; they just don't have time for other sports once they get to high school.


I agree 100% about the trainer assessing your DD because like most trainer they focus on what they believe the set of drills they need to do  vs. going to see them play in a actual game and view the most critical areas they need to improve.


----------



## Futbolpop (Aug 31, 2016)

Soccermom4 said:


> I recall that there were a coupke discussions about private coaching on the old forums but don't recall all the different points.  As a fairly bew club parent, I am curious when others feel private coaching is necesary or worth the expense.  When should a parent mot look into this?
> 
> I have come to realize that more people do this than admit.  I know some fanilies send their kids to the Catalyst Training Center prior to HS or new club tryouts, others find coaches to help hone skills.  I understand it has much to do with personal prefferences, but what are your opinionsabout when and how much?  How do you even go about finding someone if most families don't even want to admit is (so no recs).[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## Soccermom4 (Sep 4, 2016)

tugs said:


> In San Diego?  Gabe Arrendondo at Rebels if you have a DD under 12.  No one better at developing touch and comfort on the ball with both feet to point where it's unconscious and effortless.  Not a yeller and screamer either.  Kids very comfortable with him and his demeanor.  You can always tell a GA product when you see them around so cal.  Both my DDs did privates with him and still do occasional "touch ups".  Both on Surf ECNL now.  Can't recommend the guy enough.


Thanks!  What a wealth of information.


----------



## Soccermom4 (Sep 4, 2016)

forsomuch said:


> Your 15 old needs a realistic assessment from someone not trying to sell you anything as to where he is at development wise.  The vast majority of boys who go on to play in college are training too many times a week to run cross-country.  I am sure there are a few exceptions but the boys who play soccer in college tend to play on the academy teams and other very competitive teams; they just don't have time for other sports once they get to high school.



Yes, I can see what you mean.  He is doing cross country for the first time this year, to test the waters.  He is more than willing to not tryout next year if need be.  Fortunately, Cross country has not been too bad.  I expected it would be more time consuming, but not so much.  Of course, I think an assesment by soneone not getting a financial gain is best.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Desert619 (Sep 6, 2016)

It really depends on what you want to work on. My kids go to catalyst but if you want pure foot work skills I'm sure you can look into coaches that give privates within your club. Someone suggested Gabe. I know people who used him and were happy with him. I would give him a try for skills.


----------



## B.B. (Sep 6, 2016)

Yari Allnutt is another great trainer in San Diego. Really makes our kids work hard/pushes them to reach new levels but is also super positive. If you want his contact info you can DM me.


----------



## Hired Gun (Sep 7, 2016)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I agree 100% about the trainer assessing your DD because like most trainer they focus on what they believe the set of drills they need to do  vs. going to see them play in a actual game and view the most critical areas they need to improve.


Good idea if we can list solid trainers in OC, IE and LA as well.  Great resource.


----------



## Soccermom4 (Sep 7, 2016)

TCD said:


> Yari Allnutt is another great trainer in San Diego. Really makes our kids work hard/pushes them to reach new levels but is also super positive. If you want his contact info you can DM me.


Thank you.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 7, 2016)

I would agree about having coaches outside your club help evaluate your player. Also have to keep in mind you know your kid best and know what motivates him - some kids need defined structure, some kids will train on their own, some will shut down if yelled at and some wont move if everything is always "all good". My kid usually needs a kick in the pants, someone firm but not screaming and hollering. When a coach doesnt have incentive other then making him/her better, then they become a good person to ask to seek advice about: club changes (as long as they arent tied to a club), skills your child needs to improve on, what level they should probably be playing at, and what you might need to look out for as your child progresses in age/competition/politics.


----------



## genesis (Sep 7, 2016)

Get your money back!


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 8, 2016)

Hired Gun said:


> Good idea if we can list solid trainers in OC, IE and LA as well.  Great resource.


I say any trainer that charges $30 or more should be going out there to see any DD play, unless they are coaches it may be difficult but where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 9, 2016)

Desert619 said:


> It really depends on what you want to work on. My kids go to catalyst but if you want pure foot work skills I'm sure you can look into coaches that give privates within your club. Someone suggested Gabe. I know people who used him and were happy with him. I would give him a try for skills.


If you go to Catalyst (TCTC) in San Diego than you have one of the best skills trainers in Alicia.  She is fabulous at teaching footwork along with shooting, speed and agility.


----------



## Soccermom4 (Sep 10, 2016)

Surfref said:


> If you go to Catalyst (TCTC) in San Diego than you have one of the best skills trainers in Alicia.  She is fabulous at teaching footwork along with shooting, speed and agility.


Really?  I'll keep this in mind for my younger one for sure.  Thanks.


----------



## Desert619 (Oct 16, 2016)

Surfref said:


> If you go to Catalyst (TCTC) in San Diego than you have one of the best skills trainers in Alicia.  She is fabulous at teaching footwork along with shooting, speed and agility.



They are closing their doors as of November 13th.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Oct 16, 2016)

Desert619 said:


> They are closing their doors as of November 13th.


Really? That's too bad. Wonder what their plans are for the near future. Matt and Alicia are great; I can't speak for the other trainers


----------



## Desert619 (Oct 16, 2016)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Really? That's too bad. Wonder what their plans are for the near future. Matt and Alicia are great; I can't speak for the other trainers



Yes, I found out today. They are closing the location. They are now a coaching service. For example you can go on line and pick your state and location and they will provide you with coach options in that area. Each coach has a practice location at a local park and you pay the coach cash or check directly. You would think their prices would be less since there is no more overhead  but it's actually more. Another option they are giving is on line soccer training.


----------



## Desert619 (Oct 17, 2016)

My apologies, I thought I was the last to know. I went on your website and the changes were already there. 

My comment was what I gathered from the website not the conversation. The location is closing and your coaches are available at different parks and you pay them directly. They each have a price range from $35-$60 with a scheduling fee of $5. It's a coaching service that you will expand to other states and online. Again I'm gathering this from your website. I'm sure there are more details to come but this is what's on your website. I didn't publicize anything that wasn't already there.


----------



## outside! (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope the Catalyst changes work great for them. They are good people. I have had both of my kids there at various times with positive results. We will look into the new service. Having said that, I will be sad to see the old facility close.


----------



## Jairzinho (Oct 23, 2016)

Any parent or player seeking private sessions is already done. They just don't know it yet. And shame on these coaches who charge an arm and a leg to work with kids they know lack the desire to train on their own. The only kids that make it get out and train on their own. No one has to say anything to them. The rest of you are just pretending.

The truth hurts, I know.wicked1


----------



## Laced (Oct 24, 2016)

Jairzinho said:


> Any parent or player seeking private sessions is already done. They just don't know it yet. And shame on these coaches who charge an arm and a leg to work with kids they know lack the desire to train on their own. The only kids that make it get out and train on their own. No one has to say anything to them. The rest of you are just pretending.
> 
> The truth hurts, I know.wicked1


Unlike when we were growing up, kids these days live a very structured life. Outside of team practice and games, they have little down time to go to the park. It's simply doesn't fit their schedule to put in endless hours to learn and perfect skills on their own. Having guided practice with a parent or a private coach is the most efficient way to improve their skills. To dismiss kids and parents who seek private training as "done" simply ignores that reality. Private training works in soccer just like in baseball, basketball, tennis and all other sports. All the top notch players that I know do private training.


----------



## Zvezdas (Nov 19, 2016)

Heads up for all the parents in Ventura county and SFV, Mamba Soccer Academy is doing amazing things for both the entry level and DA players! Coach Stephen Borel specializes in customized training with an emphasis on footwork, ball mastery, passing, finishing, spatial awareness, and physical prowess. He also runs goalkeeping division for those players that aspire to become full time goalies.  

http://www.mambasocceracademy.org/


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Nov 21, 2016)

We live in north, inland SD and would like to some suggestions on extra training. I am not looking to pay 40-60 an hour as our player is only 9.  I prefer small group sessions, and a coach who emphasizes on technical skills.


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Nov 21, 2016)

Theres also a wealth of information and resources online if your kid is motivated to go alone. A little video and simple things to copy could be a hit:
LA Premier Artistry Program is an example: CLICK HERE


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Nov 21, 2016)

ADPSOCCER said:


> Theres also a wealth of information and resources online if your kid is motivated to go alone. A little video and simple things to copy could be a hit:
> LA Premier Artistry Program is an example: CLICK HERE


Thanks  for the link. This is great!


----------



## Jamisfoes (Oct 5, 2022)

Not_that_Serious said:


> yeah he is a solid guy. if you are a person who isnt full of excuses, or flakey, he is your guy.  solid coaching and professional playing experience as well


Is Burgi more of a agility/ conditioning type of trainer? I have seen one of his group session and it's all agility drills. My son can already run all day so I am not sure if this is going to benefit him. I'm looking for on the ball training to add to his repertoire of moves. Does Burgi offer that?


----------

